# 420mm + 240mm oder 2x 360mm Radiator



## Bendson (19. August 2015)

Hallo,
plane aktuell eine Wasserkühlung für mein System. Es wird wahrscheinlich 1 4690k OC und 2 GTX 980 (vllt auch TI) später genutzt.
Ich überlege aktuell was sich mehr lohnen würde in meinem Fall, für alles ein 420mm (30mm Dicke) und ein 240mm Radiator oder 2 360mm Radiatoren (30mm Dicke) zu nehmen.
Größere Radiatoren passen in meinem Case nicht,
Danke euch schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Runez (19. August 2015)

kommt auf das gleiche hinaus


----------



## Bendson (19. August 2015)

als erstes erstmal dafür für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe gerade mal nachgeguckt es würde wahrscheinlich auch ein 420er + 280er passen.
Die Kombo hätte gegenüber dem 2x 360er einen Großen Flächenvorteil (wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab 980cm² gegen 864cm²)


----------



## KempA (19. August 2015)

Ich hab einen 420er und einen 280er und im Sommer steigt die Wassertemperatur mit meiner Hardware schon stark an. Wäre auch ein externer Radi eine Alternative?


----------



## NerdFlanders (19. August 2015)

Rechne noch einmal 


Spoiler



420er: 58800mm²
240er: 28800mm²
=87600mm²

2x360er: 86400mm²


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. August 2015)

Ich würde 420+280 nehmen wenn es passt. Die Fläche ist quasi das gleiche, dafür hat meinen einen Lüfter weniger, den man regeln muss und hört


----------



## Jonny1337 (20. August 2015)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Rechne noch einmal
> 420er: 58800mm²
> 240er: 28800mm²
> =87600mm²
> ...



Der 420er hat aber: 57600 mm² (240*240) (2 breit 2 hoch aus 120er Lüftern)
Womit wir auf
57600 + 28800 = 86400 mm²
kommen.

TLDR: gibt sich nichts ob 420 + 240 oder 2*360


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2015)

Jonny1337 schrieb:


> Der 420er hat aber: 57600 mm² (240*240) (2 breit 2 hoch aus 120er Lüftern)
> Womit wir auf
> 57600 + 28800 = 86400 mm²
> kommen.


Rechne doch ebenfalls noch einmal, denn 420er ist keine eindeutige Beschreibung. Durch die vom TE vorgeschlagenen Kombinationen kannst du aber davon ausgehen das er nicht 240 * 240 sondern 420 * 140 verbauen will. Durch die größeren Lüfterrahmen 14cm im Vergleich zu 12cm steigt/sinkt aber ggf. auch der Tote Raum auf den Radiatoren (zumindest wenn keine Shrouds benutzt werden).

Effektiv belüftete Fläche dürfte also
für 2x360 bei ca. 636 cm²
für 420 + 240 bei ca. 653 cm²
für 420 + 280 bei ca. 735 cm² 
liegen.
Die Lüfternarbe habe ich mit einem Durchmesser von 3cm geschätzt und die Lochmaße der Lüfter als Durchmesser des Rotors genommen. Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht verrechnet.


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. August 2015)

Jonny1337 schrieb:


> Der 420er hat aber: 57600 mm² (240*240) (2 breit 2 hoch aus 120er Lüftern)
> Womit wir auf
> 57600 + 28800 = 86400 mm²
> kommen.
> ...



Wie kommt man denn mit 4*120 auf 420?
In meiner Welt sind das 480... damit würde deine Rechnung stimmen... mit einem 420er (was typischerweise einen 3*140 bezeichnet) bin ich auf NerdFlenders' Seite.


----------



## Jonny1337 (20. August 2015)

oh nevermind, hab nen 480er vorgerechnet....


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2015)

Das ist mir dabei nicht einmal aufgefallen o.O ich habe nur stupide mit 3*140 nachgerechnet und die Aussage 240 *240 = 420 nicht hinterfragt, ups.


----------



## Bendson (21. August 2015)

danke für eure Antworten.
Als erstes die Rechnungen waren grob gerechnet (Länge x Breite x Anzahl) und ja ich meinte mit 420 einen 3x 140mm Radiator.
An Kempa, nein externer Radiator kommt nicht infrage, mehr als ein dünner 420er oben und ein dicker 280er vorne oder beide 360er geht nicht.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (21. August 2015)

Was heißt für dich dicker Radiator? bei langsam drehenden Lüftern solltest du nämlich keinen zu dicken Radiator verwenden, das kann durchaus Kontraproduktiv sein.


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. August 2015)

Bendson schrieb:


> danke für eure Antworten.
> Als erstes die Rechnungen waren grob gerechnet (Länge x Breite x Anzahl) und ja ich meinte mit 420 einen 3x 140mm Radiator.
> An Kempa, nein externer Radiator kommt nicht infrage, mehr als ein dünner 420er oben und ein dicker 280er vorne oder beide 360er geht nicht.



Dann ist ja alles gesagt...
Mein Vorschlag (wie ich es machen würde):
420er in den Deckel (30mm stark) und 280er in die Front (30mm oder 45mm stark).

Wenn du allerdings eine WaKü haben möchtest, die alle drei Komponenten unter Last auch leise im Zaum hält, wirst du meiner Einschätzung nach nicht um einen externen Radi rumkommen.
Mit der Fläche geht CPU+GPU locker, CPU+2*GPU wird schwierig intern zu kühlen (wenn es leise sein soll).


----------



## KempA (21. August 2015)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Dann ist ja alles gesagt...
> Mein Vorschlag (wie ich es machen würde):
> 420er in den Deckel (30mm stark) und 280er in die Front (30mm oder 45mm stark).
> 
> ...



Genau das hab ich auf Seite 1 ja auch schon gesagt.
Ich hab im Deckel einen 420, 30mm und in der Front einen 280, 45mm. Solange es nicht zu warm wird, ist das alles kein Problem, aber wenn die Zimmertemperatur im Sommer ansteigt, ist das einfach zu wenig.
Inzwischen bereue ich meine Zusammenstellung. Ich hätte sollen einfach mein -nicht WaKü-fähiges- Fractal R4 behalten, da ne Pumpe und en AGB unterbringen und einen externen Mo-Ra verwenden.
Genau das würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Vorallem mit SLI kannst du 420+280 vergessen.


----------



## Bendson (21. August 2015)

Darauf dass es im Sommer laut werden kann, habe ich mich schon eingestellt. Ansonsten hätte ich mir ein Big Tower holen müssen, um das zu erreichen.
In meinem Fractal Define S ist vorne viel Platz für einen dicken Radiator, ich selbst wollte aber einen 45mm oder 30mm verbauen vorne.
Vorerst wird es wahrscheinlich bei einer 980ti und einem 4690k oc bleiben, also wird das reichen.


----------



## KempA (21. August 2015)

Ich hab auch das Fractal S. Täusch dich mal nicht was den Platz angeht, das ist schon alles sehr eng.
Dass du dich auf "laut" eingestellt hast ist für mich entwas unverständlich... Warum willst du dann ne WaKü?


----------



## Bendson (21. August 2015)

Weil im Sommer der PC allgemein laut wird, eine Wasserkühlung, aber etwas weniger laut ist. Habe mich nicht auf große Lautstärke eingestellt, aber dass es im Sommer lauter wird ist normal.


----------



## zettiii (21. August 2015)

Wenn du dir zB einen Mora holst, dann hörst du den PC gar nicht mehr. Egal zu welcher Jahreszeit und du wirst es lieben


----------



## KempA (21. August 2015)

Im Endeffekt musst du natürlich selbst entscheiden.
Ich teile eben meine Erfahrungen um dir dabei zu helfen und da ich genau das gleiche Gehäuse habe, ebenfalls mit "Vollausbau" (also 420+280), sag ich eben dass ich das ganz sicher nicht nochmal machen würde und es ein Fehler war. Ich bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich zusätzlich noch en MoRa installieren will.
Der Sinn einer WaKü ist es auch nicht, etwas weniger laut zu sein, sondern es soll unhörbar sein. Ansonsten ist das in meinen Augen einfach nur ne Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Bendson (21. August 2015)

und für das Teilen deiner Erfahrung bin ich dir auch dankbar.^^
Der Hauptsinn der Wasserkühlung ist für mich auch eher das Aussehen als Lautlos, denn lautlos bedeutet für mich passiv.


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. August 2015)

KempA schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt musst du natürlich selbst entscheiden.
> Ich teile eben meine Erfahrungen um dir dabei zu helfen und da ich genau das gleiche Gehäuse habe, ebenfalls mit "Vollausbau" (also 420+280), sag ich eben dass ich das ganz sicher nicht nochmal machen würde und es ein Fehler war. Ich bin inzwischen soweit, dass ich zusätzlich noch en MoRa installieren will.
> Der Sinn einer WaKü ist es auch nicht, etwas weniger laut zu sein, sondern es soll unhörbar sein. Ansonsten ist das in meinen Augen einfach nur ne Geldverschwendung.



Ich bin da bei dir...
wenn ich meinen Rechner jetzt aufbauen würde, hätte ich vermutlich auch eher ein kleines Gehäuse (ausreichend für mein µATX) mit externem MoRa im Warenkorb.
Da mein System "gewachsen" ist, muss ich mit meinem Midi-Tower (interner 280+120) und einem externen 420 Vorlieb nehmen.

Dazu sei gesagt, dass die zu kühlende Hardware (i5-3570k und GTX970) an sich relativ sparsam ist und bei Sommertemperaturen (33°C Spitze im Zimmer) das dann schon recht "hörbar" wird. Die Wassertemperatur dürfte freilich noch etwas höher gehen als die maximalen 39°C... war aber zu faul die Aquaero wieder umzubasteln 

Moral von der Geschicht:
Auf Kühlfläche verzichtet man nicht 

Wenn es vorrangig um Optik geht, ist das im WaKü-Forum eh das Totschlag-Argument gegen alle Betrachtungen was Leistung und/oder Preis-Leistungsverhätnis angeht.
Mit SLi aus GTX980 würde ich aber von Vornherein mehr Kühlfläche einplanen (sprich MoRa).


----------



## Bendson (24. August 2015)

Nach einiger Überlegung wird es eh wahrscheinlich nur bei einer 980ti erstmal bleiben.


----------



## rUdeBoy (25. August 2015)

Bendson schrieb:


> Nach einiger Überlegung wird es eh wahrscheinlich nur bei einer 980ti erstmal bleiben.



Mit "erstmal" ist in Sachen WaKü halt so ne Sache 
Bevor man ne WaKü plant, sollte man sich über die zu kühlende Hardware im Klaren sein. Grade bei "Single GPU oder SLi/Crossfire" ist schon ein recht großer Unterschied was die abzuführende Leistung angeht.
Wenn nur der Gedanke an eine zweite GPU besteht, würde ich direkt auf einen externen MoRa gehen. Auch wenn viele der Meinung sind, dass externe Radiatoren "hässlich" sind: ein hochwertiger Radiator (nicht wie mein billiger Phobya) a'la MoRa kann viel her machen, wenn man einigermaßen ansehnliche Lüfter verwendet und die sauber verkabelt. Transportabel ist das meiner Meinung nach auch besser als eine interne WaKü. Mit Schnelltrennkupplungen muss man eben einmal mehr laufen, dafür hat man zweimal wesentlich angenehmere Brocken zu tragen (mein Midi-Tower hat mit interner WaKü stolze 34kg auf die Waage gebracht... das ist unhandlich und schwer).

Wenn du dich jetzt dafür entscheidest, bei intern zu bleiben würde ich von einer zweiten GPU auf jeden Fall Abschied nehmen. Das ist intern (vor allem in dem Case) schwer/nicht sinnvoll zu schaffen.

Aber das ist meine Meinung und soll nur als Ratschlag dienen... annehmen oder ablehnen steht natürlich dir zu


----------



## Trash123 (25. August 2015)

In das TT X9 bekommt man den Nova in den Deckel


----------

